# DvD-Player liest manche Avi-Files nicht!



## stEEdZ (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
mein DvD-Player ist leider schon eine etwas ältere Generation, kann allerdings Avi-Files lesen. In letzter Zeit gibt es aber leider immer mehr Avi-Files mit denen er nicht klar kommt und diesem Problem wollte ich jetzt mal auf den Grund gehen.

Ich schätze mal es liegt an der Gesamtbit-, Einzelbit- oder der Datenrate. 
Leider kenne ich mich mit sowas überhaupt nicht aus... 

Ich hänge hier mal zwei jpgs an, das erste File wird einwandfrei von meinem Player gelesen, das andere leider nicht. Wäre super wenn ihr mir den Grund dafür nennen könntet und ob es vielleicht eine Lösung gibt oder zumindest was ich beachten sollte wenn ich mir mal wieder irgend eine Serie saugen will.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
steedz


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass Du einen Ordner Namens Torrent besitzt  gibt es viele Einflußfaktoren : Ältere Geräte kommen mit divx4 kodiertem Material klar, wenn aber Besonderheiten der späteren Versionen ( 5,6 ) dazukommen, streikt er wohl. Auch kann es sein, dass Dein Player mit VBR-kodiertem mp3-Audio nicht klarkommt ( siehe Unterschied 128kBit zu 96kBit ). Alles Annahmen und keine Sicherheiten.

mfg chmee


----------



## stEEdZ (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
gibts irgend ne Möglichkeit die Avis umzukonvertieren?


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich, ich denke dafür ist VirtualDub das ideale Tool. Tatsache ist aber, dass Du dann wohl erstmal rumprobieren musst, um wirklich herauszufinden, woran es liegt.

mfg chmee


----------

